# 1994 Ford F-250HD 4X4 Reg. Cab Pickup with Western Pro Plow



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

This truck is in good condition for its age, does have normal rust but nothing major. Plow is in excellent condition and serviced at the beginning of December 2021. Truck is black with red two-tone. Options include power steering, power brakes, power windows, power door locks, tilt wheel, AM/FM stereo, Bedliner, velour interior, sliding rear window, and XLT package. It has a 351 FI V-8 and limited slip rear axle. Truck is extremely reliable and starts when nothing else will. Selling for tax reasons, need to make some upgrades to get write offs. Do not need to sell. We have spent over $2200 in the last 10 months on upgrades. New brakes, calipers, rotors and all new brake lines. Replaced bolts in intake manifold and replace rear main seal. We use only Shell Rotella T synthetic oils in all our trucks. Price is $6900.00 firm.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnowGuy said:


> This truck is in good condition for its age, does have normal rust but nothing major. Plow is in excellent condition and serviced at the beginning of December 2021. Truck is black with red two-tone. Options include power steering, power brakes, power windows, power door locks, tilt wheel, AM/FM stereo, Bedliner, velour interior, sliding rear window, and XLT package. It has a 351 FI V-8 and limited slip rear axle. Truck is extremely reliable and starts when nothing else will. Selling for tax reasons, need to make some upgrades to get write offs. Do not need to sell. We have spent over $2200 in the last 10 months on upgrades. New brakes, calipers, rotors and all new brake lines. Replaced bolts in intake manifold and replace rear main seal. We use only Shell Rotella T synthetic oils in all our trucks. Price is $6900.00 firm.


Pics would help get attention....
Good luck with the sale.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Price reduced to $5900.00.


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Pics?


----------

